# Question for the Rally experts



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Congratulations and what a great picture!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

goldy1 said:


> Congratulations and what a great picture!


Thank you!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I haven't read the rules in awhile, but I believe you got 15 RACH points for the first QQQ and 9 from the RAE leg for a total of 24. You don't have to have a QQQ to accumulate points. A lot of people will get their RM2 before they go for QQQs so they have a head start on those difficult to get Master points. The points and QQQs are kind of independent of each other in a way, but you have to have both completed to get a RACH. Clear as mud?


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Thank you! I was thinking so but there's so much about the rally rules that I don't understand yet. It's amazing how far you can get without knowing the rules! LOL I figure I might as well go for triples now. Rally isn't our true objective. Getting tired of not qualifying though so....here we are doing rally! I have people tell me he doesn't understand and the ribbons mean nothing to him. But in some way, he does and they are important to him. That one ribbon is crinkled because he INSISTS on carrying his prizes for a job well done! He struts out of the ring with the ribbon like he owns the place!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Rocket used to love carrying his ribbons around too, but then he would want to shred them when he got back to his kennel. 😅


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm not sure what the question is, but I think you're wondering how many RACH points you have? 

Someone already answered that, but here's what you really need to know: Work on those tedious triple Qs. Count the Master points. By the time you get the 150 Master points you need, you will have all the Exc/Advanced points you need. Set up an Excel file to keep track, if you're into that sort of thing, or check your dog's points on the AKC website periodically to make sure your count is the same as their count. I'm working on an OTCH with Pinyon, so we only enter Rally when it's on a separate day. Two OB classes and 3 Rally classes is too much for me, and maybe him. I hate that triple Q requirement, but no one asked me.

I get the frustration about NQing in Utility. Utility is hard. We picked up a lot of Rally Master points while I was showing him in UA. At least in Rally, you almost always go home with a ribbon. Utility can feel like beating your head against a brick wall while simultaneously setting fire to a handful of $100 bills.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

PalouseDogs said:


> I'm not sure what the question is, but I think you're wondering how many RACH points you have?
> 
> Someone already answered that, but here's what you really need to know: Work on those tedious triple Qs. Count the Master points. By the time you get the 150 Master points you need, you will have all the Exc/Advanced points you need. Set up an Excel file to keep track, if you're into that sort of thing, or check your dog's points on the AKC website periodically to make sure your count is the same as their count. I'm working on an OTCH with Pinyon, so we only enter Rally when it's on a separate day. Two OB classes and 3 Rally classes is too much for me, and maybe him. I hate that triple Q requirement, but no one asked me.
> 
> I get the frustration about NQing in Utility. Utility is hard. We picked up a lot of Rally Master points while I was showing him in UA. At least in Rally, you almost always go home with a ribbon. Utility can feel like beating your head against a brick wall while simultaneously setting fire to a handful of $100 bills.


I hate the triple Q requirement too, but they didn't ask me either. Advanced feels easy after you've run through Master and Excellent.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

PalouseDogs said:


> I'm not sure what the question is, but I think you're wondering how many RACH points you have?
> 
> Someone already answered that, but here's what you really need to know: Work on those tedious triple Qs. Count the Master points. By the time you get the 150 Master points you need, you will have all the Exc/Advanced points you need. Set up an Excel file to keep track, if you're into that sort of thing, or check your dog's points on the AKC website periodically to make sure your count is the same as their count. I'm working on an OTCH with Pinyon, so we only enter Rally when it's on a separate day. Two OB classes and 3 Rally classes is too much for me, and maybe him. I hate that triple Q requirement, but no one asked me.
> 
> I get the frustration about NQing in Utility. Utility is hard. We picked up a lot of Rally Master points while I was showing him in UA. At least in Rally, you almost always go home with a ribbon. Utility can feel like beating your head against a brick wall while simultaneously setting fire to a handful of $100 bills.


Yes. They are our first CH points in anything so we’re a little exctied! My friend and breeder of my boy isn’t into rally at all. I think she’s worried that I might give up on obedience. This little guy has a lot of potential in my opinion for obedience if we can get past his silly quirks. I would love to begin earning OTCH points. Winning classes will be extremely difficult for me. We have a group of very talented trainers around here. I’m trying to decide what to enter in January. I’ve actually considered entering B hoping that mixing up exercises might help. Signals is the one that he almost always NQs. I’m thinking maybe if he gets the confidence doing his favorites, maybe signals and directed jumping won’t seem so bad.


----------

